# Vicky Cristina Barcelona



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazzi che delusione!
Non mi è piaciuto affatto, scontatissimo e neanche troppo ironico...
Unica nota positiva: Penelope Cruz, a mio parere una buona recitazione.


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ragazzi che delusione!
> Non mi è piaciuto affatto, scontatissimo e neanche troppo ironico...
> Unica nota positiva: Penelope Cruz, a mio parere una buona recitazione.


Ma dai? io voglio vederlo assolutamente.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> Ma dai? io voglio vederlo assolutamente.


 
Ti consiglio di vederlo, così poi mi dici cosa pensi.
Anch'io sono andata a vederlo con curiosità.
L'ho trovato un pò scialbo.... e scontato.


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di vederlo, così poi mi dici cosa pensi.
> Anch'io sono andata a vederlo con curiosità.
> L'ho trovato un pò scialbo.... e scontato.


ma lui è sembre figosissimo?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma lui è sembre figosissimo?


Javier? E' un cesso.


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Javier? E' un cesso.


si ma un cesso sensuale.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma un cesso sensuale.


Mah... a me non piace.
Nel film a volte sembra un prete, quando fa certi discorsi....


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah... a me non piace.
> Nel film a volte sembra un prete, quando fa certi discorsi....


bhè in questo non è un paese per vecchi a me faceva parecchio sangue..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè in questo non è un paese per vecchi a me faceva parecchio sangue..


con quel caschetto in testa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lui è un figo ma in quel film era un water vero e prorpio


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con quel caschetto in testa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si va bene


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si va bene


----------



## tatitati (24 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ragazzi che delusione!
> Non mi è piaciuto affatto, scontatissimo e neanche troppo ironico...
> Unica nota positiva: Penelope Cruz, a mio parere una buona recitazione.


 
l'ultimo film che ho visto è kung fu panda


----------

